# Two Man Tournament...who you pick as your partner?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You have been invited to fish a two man team fishing tournament. Big Money on the line. Fame, Fortune, endorsement dealsand the works. You only get one shot. 

Who would you pick as your partner?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

me and smokey would tear any tournament up


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You willing to bet on that? 500 bucks says me and JHOGUE can beat yalloke


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (9/18/2008)*You willing to bet on that? 500 bucks says me and JHOGUE can beat yalloke


JHOGUE and I oke

Sorry, had to say it!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoshH (9/18/2008)*me and smokey would tear any tournament up
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks like an intimidating crew. Can you tell me where to get one of those hats?oke


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Freespool (9/18/2008)*You willing to bet on that? 500 bucks says me and JHOGUE can beat yalloke


travis count me in that bet i want to win some money!!!

guys freespool and jhouge are some of the best i persanally know


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd pick Death From Above foranything fromredfish to billfish if I was entering tournaments, but here recently I haven't been messing with them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (9/18/2008)*I'd pick Death From Above foranything fromredfish to billfish if I was entering tournaments, but here recently I haven't been messing with them.


*I don't know about the Redfish and Billfish part, but Dude and gig a flounder.... He's a bad Man.....*


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Freespool (9/18/2008)*You willing to bet on that? 500 bucks says me and JHOGUE can beat yalloke








Sorry, we're not too big in the pier department... oke



Brant, I think smokey got the hat at bluewater outrigger,

where did your fishin buddy eric get his pants at V

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic88954-15-1.aspx?Highlight=brant+peacher


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats just a small part of the fishing we do, and mainly during cobia season. I fish the boat ALOT more than the pier. Pick your poison and lets have a shootout, not sharkfishing though cause thats too much of a hassle and mess


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

and I use the term pants loosely

I think they are called capris


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Garbo (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (9/18/2008)*I'd pick Death From Above foranything fromredfish to billfish if I was entering tournaments, but here recently I haven't been messing with them.
> ...


Gigging might be what he's doing right now, but I'd put him on my boat fishing for anything.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Once in a lifetime chance? No quandry here.It would beeither of my boys. What an opportunity to share a once in a lifetime event.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

JEC for my partner- always on time, brings ice and beer, cleans fish, and wouldn't be caught dead in capri pants like that guy has on in the pic.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, once it is such a BIG TIME event and with SO MANY GREAT FISHING FOLKS I would have to pick......

Emeraldcozy - See we would be out of the hunt so I would need a drinking partner...........


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Dreamweaver21 and I can take you all heads up oke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I would take my buddy Duayne, when its just the two of us we have a way of finding the fish.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

if its offshore blue water i choose wade (DT2)


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (9/19/2008)*if its offshore blue water i choose wade (DT2)


*Driscoll, you arent the only one that would pick him either.I was in a Bar in St. Thomas(jk) once and overheard someone say he could smell Blue Marlin. Wouldn't it be cool if his next boat was named BloodHound.*


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone of these guys pictured.Hey Garbo,did you try those reds I was telling you about?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I would take my wife with me. When we are fishing, she always has the better luck and usually the biggest fish hits her line before mine. She's great luck!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd pick Garbo.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I think you get the hat and the capri pants free with the purchase of a toaster


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoshH (9/18/2008)*me and smokey would tear any tournament up


unless those are spanish.... good luck..

ooh, cool hat:baby


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

capt'n roger fulford. if it's on the bottom he will find it and pull it up.

he'll tell you what it is, how big it is,what it will want to eat that day. the man can find fish.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

garbo, you have the imagination of a 10 year old boy!!!!:baby where do you come up with this??????:doh


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough pick- but since this guy put me on my biggest fish yet and gave me one of my best days out ever, I think Ocean Man and I could be tough contenders.......(and he wears normal pants...oke)


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think you cropped this photo correctly-nice red though!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (10/2/2008)*Tough pick- but since this guy put me on my biggest fish yet and gave me one of my best days out ever, I think Ocean Man and I could be tough contenders.......(and he wears normal pants...oke)




*Those are very big AJ's...Dang Big.*


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt's AJ went about 40#, mine was 62.6#...... and we had a great time getting them. It is no wonder I would choose Matt....

Another choice I'd make would be Realtor or jim t..... have fished with both and have thoroughly enjoyed each outing with them. Realtor will go anywhere, try anything to catch fish, and he knows how to make a noteworthy entrance at the docks (Queen of Kingsoke). jim t is a heck of an individual who can put fish in the boat and make a day of fishing what it's supposed to be- an absolute pleasure. He also put me on my FIRST amberjack..... :angel


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure who this guy is, but I pick him.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dbyrd2100 (10/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right.....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Sosin. So I could push him off the boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd fish a tournament with just about anybody who takes it seriously but still knows how to have fun and not yell and throw tantrums on board.

I believe the man in the pic with the two black marlin is Alfred Glassell, the man who holds the all tackle record for black marlin with a 1560lb black from Cabo Blanco Peru.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

With out a doubt my son Tim. He is one of the most skilled angler I have ever fish with. I 've seen him whip 170 pound tarpon with 20 # test in and out of the 7 mile bridge pilings. Catch and release 200# jewfish using 50 # braid. I have also watch him catch every billfish (6) The only one he lacks is a GOM sword with no assist,countless wahoo,dolphin, YFT and his knowledge of bonefish is light years above me. While he was growing up in the keys Hhs specialty was anything that swims. I continue to be amaze of his rigging capabilites. Gene


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Your easiest question yet Garbo. Without a doubt, Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably Dicky Kaiser. He is as good as I have fished with.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

If we were bass fishing on the river i wouldnt need a partner to spank all yall!! Ha :bpts:takephoto:moon


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's simple.  My brother Bill. Many other buddies of mine that we have fished their boats call him "Their Lucky Charm".


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr. Jimmy the legend of NAS Pensacola


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

i would pick donedealin that guy is a fish killin machine


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

thats easy...my brother Jim, a non pff'er. Every time we fish together its a tournament by itself...the only thing is hes only been fishing for two years since he moved to pensacola. He might win some trash talking awards, the way he tells it is "I dont know sh*t for what im doing, so no one can prove me wrong!" but then again im not in it for the money :angel



Funny story about him...we where on his boat out in the bay this summer and he goes to put on a got-cha plug...after 7 or 8 minutes in his chair fumbling with leaders and what not he stands up to cast and "plink!!!" plug flys free into the bay. he watches it hit the water and sits back down to tie a new one saying "well that was expensive...." not even flinching :clap:clap


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

KONZ!!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Picking a tournament partner doesn't necessarily mean picking the most skilled angler. I feel that it has more to do with compatiblity. Don't get me wrong....you have tohave sometype of skill,but like a relationship if you don't click then most likely you will not succeed. 

Also, you can pick the most skilled angler in the world but if he doesn't no where the fish are on tournament day then your up the creek. Nothing is more valuable than time on the water when preparing for a tournament. Being a skilled fisherman doesn't always mean you are a great tournament angler.

Another important issue to address is what type of skill do you want your tournament partner to have. I would prefera tournament partner that isskilled in boat maintenance. I would trade mechanical knowledge for fishing skill anyday. You are always....and I repeat...always going to have boat issues of some sort if you tournament fish enough and I would love to have someone on my boat that could fix it on the spot. Having the right working equiptment is key to tournament success. 

There are many different factors that play into tournament success and fishing skill isjust asmall part of it.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh this is really easy..................we might not win the tournament but we would damn sure have a good time :letsdrink :shedevil


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Tim Tebow.

Leading up to the tournament no one would work harder, and no one would push me harder. During the tournament he would do some crazy mind trick and will the perfect fish to our baits.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone, Tred Barta! 

Local would have to pff member bellafishing, Bob. Him and I wont stop fishing until our arms stop moving. I guarantee we could place in the top of any kind of tourney. Poke Poke 



I propose a one lure challenge tournament, they do these in South Fl, pretty cool. The first one should be bucktail jigs; 6 total jigs, but only two sizes and one color choice for each size.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Chaz all the way!! I can guarantee you, even if the fish won't bite, when the secret lure comes out the fish willfight to the death over who gets to eat it!! I've seen the man do it!! 

Bob


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

clinton arnold

or

tyler maxwell


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

"Redfish" and I can out not catch any fish you guys any day of the week !


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (11/10/2009)*bill dance so i can whip his ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, pushing Mark Sosin off the boat is one thing, he's a d*ck. Bill Dance? I don't get that.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/10/2009)*dude these wereexremely drunkpictures.. were were trying to act goofy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...




drunk in school?? your a cool one!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Tough to pick just one but the short list would be Byron Davison, Chad Kaunitz or my stepdaughter Gabrielle.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

c'mon guys...let it go...a legitimate thread and you're derailing the hell out of it...



i'd pick curtis who i know and is a very accomplished fisherman



if not him, capt. blaire wiggins



there are a bunch out there like wade, dwoodley, brant, eric...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ultralite (11/10/2009)*c'mon guys...let it go...a legitimate thread and you're derailing the hell out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ive had the pleasure of fishing with curtis numerous times...he is a great angler and a great tournament partner...he is also the master of catching mullet on rod and reel also


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks mods...:banghead


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I want Googan Dan..We might not win but we are going to have a hell of a time..


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i pick my self and a few deck monkeys to deploy the baits


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (11/10/2009)*KONZ!!!!!


Yeah boy! Ken would be my pick also man can fish and can damn near fix anything!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/10/2009)*i pick my self and a few deck monkeys to deploy the baits


HAHAHAH, no one loves you more than you Will. Just messing. If it were anyone at anytime I would chose my Grandfather who was a fisherman by trade in Ireland in the early 1900's. He immigrated to the US in 1922 and died when I was 11. He was hard as a stone and drunk as a skunk. That would be a great fishing trip. If it were a PFF'r, the list is long and I will exclude all of the wonderful people who have taken me, even those that I have paid to take me. This will be a person who commands respect and is not the only one, there are so manygreat membersbut it would be Daddytime. If he was not able to go it would be a trip on the Southern Breeze.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to say my Dad....don't care about the money, fame or any of that....just liked fishing with my Dad that is no longer with us...:angel.....and he was one heck of a fisherman too!!


----------



## Julebugs (Dec 3, 2008)

I would take my son. May not be in the big money, but we would have an experience to remember. And hey, we both placed in the Outcast Family Rodeo last summer, so we might have a chance.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hands down, my brother. More so b/c he always brings a 12 pack on board...but dude can catch fish, too!


----------

